# Adaptive headlights



## Jsrconst (8 mo ago)

I have a question about MYP 2022 adaptive headlights. each one of the headlights has a small dark area, and it appears when driving both seem to focus on the oncoming lane as far as I can tell. Is this a feature or a defect? 
The picture is in my driveway and not the best example, these are not shadows of the pavement, and they are clean. 
My nonexistent OCD seems to focus on these spots, so it's a little distracting.
Any information would be appreciated. 
Thanks,


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

The matrix headlights are not symmetrical and have sharp edges where the light cuts off, so you are probably noticing that. As for where they are aimed, you can check that by parking in front of a wall or garage door. You can change the aim yourself in the Service menu, but you should only do that if the aim is really bad or if you know what you are doing. If it is off, you can also have Tesla Service do that for you. See this video for an example of what the matrix headlights projections look like


----------

